# Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner



## sascha (24 Oktober 2008)

*Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Seit Donnerstagabend schwappt eine neue Welle von Trojaner-Mails über Deutschland hinweg. Die Nachrichten mit Betreffs wie "Abbuchung", "1 Rate" oder "Forderungsmanagement GmbH" enthalten gefährliche Schadprogramme.

Zur Warnmeldung bei Computerbetrug.de


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Es ist wirklich greulich mit diesen Mails. Bei mir in der Firma sind diese Mail auf fast allen Rechnern gelandet und haben die Mitarbeiter teilweise wirklich verunsichert. Das Schlimme ist, dass der Spammfilter und die AV Software diese Mails noch nicht erkennt. Wir haben per Rundmaile alle Mitarbeiter gewarnt, den Anhang nicht zu öffnen. 
Mann kann nur hoffen, dass nicht doch ein DAU draufklickt.:wall:


----------



## peterpit (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Bei uns in der Firma ist es auch so - Panda und Spamfilter haben nicht reagiert - Wir haben ebenfalls ein Rundschreiben verschickt. :unzufrieden:


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Hier hab ich mal zwei Beispiele:



> Guten Tag!
> Ihr Abbuchungsauftrag Nr.15517786 wurde erfullt.
> Ein Betrag von 817.82 EURO wurde abgebucht und wird in Ihrem Bankauszug als "Vattenfallabbuchung " angezeigt.
> Die Auflistung der Kosten finden Sie im Anhang in der Datei: Rechnung.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Hallo,

habe diese Mails bekommen und die Rechnungsdatei leider angeklickt  Ließ sich zwar nicht öffnen, aber wahrscheinlich ist doch was passiert, oder?! Bitte, was muss ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Hallo zuammen,

ich habe diese Mails auch bekommen, aber leider erst nach dem Klicken auf die Rechnung herausgefunden,
 was das wirklich ist 
Habe eben auch schon in der Rubrik Nachrichten gefragt, was ich jetzt machen soll, aber vllt. ist die Frage
 hier besser aufgehoben.

Ich bitte ganz dringend um eure Hilfe. Was kann ich tun, um diesen Trojaner wieder zu entfernen,
 wenn ich ihn wirklich habe?
Ich danke euch für jede Antwort!

Anna


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Auf der Website von Avira ist ganz gut erklärt, was dieser Trojaner versucht bzw. getan hat. Vielleicht hilft das ja beim Entfernen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Bei mir kam das Ding auch an...

Habe die Datei nicht geöffnet, kleiner Tip für die Zukunft: Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass eine Rechnung als *.Zip versendet wurde, das ist in der Regel immer eine Pdf Datei!

Bei mir sah die Mail folgendermaßen aus:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank fur Ihre Anmeldung bei stayfriends.de  Sie haben Sich fuer unseren kostenpflichtigen Suchservice entschieden. 938,63- Euro werden Ihrem Konto fur ein Jahresvertrag zu Last gelegt. Wir mailen Ihnen alle Antworten auf Ihre Suchanfrage 2 Mal woechentlich zu, Sie koennen sich auch zu jeder Zeit einloggen und den aktuellen Stand einsehen. Entnehmen Sie Ihre Rechnung  und den Zugang zu Ihrem Profil den unten angefuehrten Anhang. Bitte diesen genauestens durchlesen und bei einer Unstimmigkeit uns kontaktieren. Zum Lesen wird kein zusaetzliches Programm benoetigt.Falls die Anmeldung von einer dritten Person ohne Ihre Zustimmung durchgefuehrt wurde, fuehren Sie unverzueglich, den in dem Anhang aufgefuehrten Abmeldevorgang aus.Der Widerspruch ist nach unseren AGB's innerhalb von 7 Tagen schriftlich zulaessig!
> Eine Kopie der Rechnung wird Ihnen in den nachsten Tagen  per Post zugestellt.
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Diese Geschichte ist sogar dem SpOn einen Artikel wert:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,586416,00.html

Bis die endlich warnen, sind wohl schon Millionen von Rechnern verseucht.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Mails mit als  Rechnung getarnter  ZIP Datei, die  einen Trojaner  enthält und  
mit gefälschten  Absendern bekannter Unternehmen gibt es schon länger 
z.B
Sonstige: Trojaner versteckt sich in gefälschter IKEA-Rechnung » eRecht24.de - Internetrecht vom Rechtsanwalt, Rechtsberatung - Anwalt


> Trojaner versteckt sich in gefälschter IKEA-Rechnung
> 20.*02.2007*



Für die aktuelle Welle liefert Google für rechnung.zip hunderte Treffer 
rechnung.zip - Google-Suche

Die Behauptung in einigen Foren echte  Rechnungen würden nicht als ZIP 
Dateianhänge  verschickt  stimmt nicht.  Gerade weil es üblich ist, ist dieser 
Angriff so perfide. Der beste Schutz noch vor einem  guten Virenscanner ist 
Wachsamkeit und  Vorsicht: Alles was unbekannt ist, sollte niemals unbesehen
 geöffnet werden, sondern z.B durch Recherchen überprüft werden. Auch die besten 
 Virenscanner brauchen etwas Zeit, bis die entsprechenden Signaturupdates bereitgestellt 
werden.  Dabei gibt es keinen  Virenscanner, der immer sofort alles erkennt.
 Keine  unbekannte Rechnung kann so wichtig sein,  dass sie nicht einige Tage in 
Quarantäne  bleiben  kann, bis feststeht ob bösartig oder nicht.


----------



## passer (25 Oktober 2008)

*Warnung : Fake Angeblich  Stayfriends (Schülercommunity) schickt Virus*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank fur Ihre Anmeldung bei stayfriends.de  Sie haben Sich fuer unseren kostenpflichtigen Suchservice
> entschieden. 896,18- Euro werden Ihrem Konto fur ein Jahresvertrag zu Last gelegt. Wir mailen Ihnen
> ...




Angehängt eine zip Datei mit Virus oder Trojaner.
Also nicht öffnen, Rechnungen kommen nie per zip.
*Natürlich ist diese Mail  auch nicht von Stayfriends*


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Thema ist seit gestern bekannt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...mit-rechnung-zip-enthalten-trojaner-info.html


----------



## suendi (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

irgendwie scheint mein vater diese mails förmlich anzuziehen...leider lernt er nichts daraus und öffnet den sch.... leider auch immer. ich hab nen normalen virusscan von antivir durchlaufen lasen, der allerdings nichts gefunden hat..
kann es trotzdem sein, dass jetzt ein trojaner drauf ist???


----------



## webwatcher (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*



suendi schrieb:


> i ich hab nen normalen virusscan von antivir durchlaufen lasen, der allerdings nichts gefunden hat..


  Kommt darauf an,  wie gut/schnell  der Signaturupdate von Antivir war/ist


----------



## suendi (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

alles in ordnung inzwischen wurde der trojaner gefunden und gelöscht 
vielen dank für deine antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir kam das Ding auch an...
> 
> Habe die Datei nicht geöffnet, kleiner Tip für die Zukunft: Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass eine Rechnung als *.Zip versendet wurde, das ist in der Regel immer eine Pdf Datei!
> 
> Bei mir sah die Mail folgendermaßen aus:



Hallo,
bei mir kamen heute 3 Mails mit dem gleichen Text "Anmeldung stayfriends.de" an. Plus ein Mail "Inkasso" auch mit einem Anhang.zip. mit folgendem Text:

Usenet GmbH - usenext.de
56,98 EUR
Beate Uhse GmbH - beate-uhse.de
11,79 EUR
bisherige Mahnkosten unserer Mandanten:
84,51 EUR
vorgerichtliche Inkassogebuehren:
68,17 EUR
noch offener Gesamtbetrag inklusive unserer Bearbeitungskosten:
972,87 EUR
bislang ist der von uns angemahnte Betrag nicht ausgeglichen worden!
Als Vertragspartner der SCHUFA Holding AG weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir Daten ueber aussergerichtliche und gerichtliche Einziehungsmassnahmen bei ueberfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen an die SCHUFA Holding AG, Kormoranweg 5, 65201 Wiesbaden, uebermitteln. Vertragspartner der SCHUFA sind vor allem Kreditinstigute (so geschrieben!!!) sowie  Kreditkarten- und Leasinggesellschaften.
Moechten Sie diese Schritte vermeiden, zahlen Sie bitte bis zum 09.12.2008 Ihren Schuldbetrag unter Angabe Ihres Aktenzeichens (siehe Anhang) auf die in der Auflistung genannten Bankverbindung.
Die detaillierte Auflistung Ihrer Rechnungen, Mahngebuehren und die Zahlungs bzw. Wiederspruchshinweise finden Sie im Anhang.
Mit freundlichen Gruessen Ihr Proinkasso Team
Dieser Brief wurde maschinell erstellt und ist deshalb ohne Unterschrift gueltig.

Ich habe alle 4 Mails auf Viren untersuchen lassen (kam mir komisch vor, dass immer auf den Anhang verwiesen wurde, außerdem die vielen Rechtschreibfehler) und bekam folgendes Ergebnis:
Die ersten drei Mails = Infiziert: trojanisches Programm Trojan.Win32.Inject.jiq
"Inkasso" = Infiziert: trojanisches Programm Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.algj

Also Augen auf!


----------



## suendi (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

und schon wieder ne mail ..diesmal von ebay!! nehme mal an, dass es sich wieder um einen trojaner handelt, da meine eltern nicht bei ebay verkaufen..

kann man sich davor nicht irgendwie schützen??



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir vertreten die Ebay GmbH mit Sitz in Dreilinden in der nachfolgend genannten Angelegenheit. Das Vorliegen einer Vollmacht wird anwaltlich versichert.Genaue Übersicht Ihrer Verkäufe, Rechnungen, Daten und unsere Zahlungsaufforderung mit der Mahngebührenauflistung finden Sie im Anhang.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

hallole

Hab von stayfriends auch so ne Mail bekommen.
Was soll ich machen:
Nicht beachten oder Widerspruch einlegen wegen der Frist??
Geöffnet hab ich die zip noch nicht.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## unregistriert (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallole
> 
> Hab von stayfriends auch so ne Mail bekommen.
> Was soll ich machen:
> ...



Einfach löschen.


----------



## sunnivah (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Ich habe gerade diese  ebay-Mahnung erhalten.


> ------------------------------------------------------
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wir vertreten die Ebay GmbH mit Sitz in Dreilinden in der nachfolgend genannten Angelegenheit. Das Vorliegen einer Vollmacht wird anwaltlich versichert.Genaue
> Übersicht Ihrer Verkäufe, Rechnungen, Daten und unsere Zahlungsaufforderung mit der Mahngebührenauflistung finden Sie im Anhang.
> ...


Dabei verkaufe ich dort gar nichts.
Ich werde es wohl auch löschen

Ärgerlich.
Sunnivah

_[Offensichtlich gefälschte persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Thaliel (25 Oktober 2008)

*neue Version der virusemail*



> Von: [...]
> Gesendet: 25.10.08 19:17:12
> An: [...]
> Betreff: Zahlungsaufforderung Nr3361
> ...



---im anhang befindet sich noch die typische .zip datei, in der sich der Virus (oder heisst es das Virus? naja auch egal) versteckt...habe die natürlich nicht geöffnet und auch mal an ebay weitergeleitet. Nur an den Anwalt, der angeblich diese Mail verschickt hat, mochte ich mich nicht wenden, selbiger ist nämlich laut kurzer Google-Suche eh schon ein kleines "Schlitzohr"

_[Offensichtlich gefälschte persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Thaliel (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

gerade bei den "Anwaltsmails" auf jeden fall an Ebay direkt weiterleiten, es werden zwar keine Mitgliedsdaten abgefragt, aber trotzdem wird es Ebay sicher interessieren, wer und was sich so an ihrem guten Namen bedient.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Hallo,

ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen.
Blöderweise wollte ich die rechnung.zip öffnen.
Es ging nicht. Eine Meldung mit "schädlichem Inhalt ( oder so ähnlich ) kam.

Mein Antivir hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt da kein Virus gefunden.
Dr. Web CureIt aber schon. Leider erst nachdem ich darauf klickte prüfte ich damit.

Was hab ich danach gemacht.

Mit CureIt die gesammte Platte gescannt. kein Virus
Systemwiederherstellung auf 2 Tage davor gemacht.

Inzwischen erkennt Antivir auch rechnung.zip als Virus.


Ist mein Rechner nun noch "befallen"?


----------



## stieglitz (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Anscheinend  geht´s munter weiter:
Trojaner-Spams die Zweite - Es wird langsam absurd | Abzocknews

Und es hat schon was für sich, wenn ausgerechnet unser altbekannter
Freiherr dafür herhalten muss. :-p


----------



## stieglitz (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Hier mal eine recht gute Erklärung wie malware funktioniert:

InformationWeek - Malware-Warnung: Vermeintliche Mails von Vattenfall und Amtsgericht



> Laut unserer Schwesterzeitschrift Network Computing befinden sind in der angehängten Datei »Rechnung.zip« die zwei Dateien: »Rechnung.txt.lnk« und »Zertifikat.ssl« verpackt. In einigen Varianten der Mail wird dabei behauptet, die zweite Datei enthalte ein Sicherheitszertifikat, das installiert werden müsse. Doch gerade in dieser Datei haben die Cyber-Gangster den eigentlichen Schädling versteckt: Ein Klick auf die Datei »Rechnung.txt.lnk« startet im Hintergrund » Zertifikat.ssl«, bei der es sich in Wirklichkeit um eine ausführbare .exe Datei handelt.
> Wird die Datei tatsächlich ausgeführt, infiziert der Trojan-Downloader TR/Dldr.iBill.BD das System des Opfers. Er legt dabei gut versteckt eine Kopie von sich in einem Unterverzeichnis des Windows-Standard-Programmverzeichnisses ab und löscht die anfangs heruntergeladene Version. Anschließend verankert die Schadsoftware den automatischen Aufruf der Kopie in der Systemregistrierung. Sobald ein User den »Explorer« startet, wird auch das Schadprogramm aktiviert. Es lädt einen weiteren Trojaner aus dem Internet nach und platziert diesen im Windows-Systemverzeichnis.
> 
> Nach Angaben von G-Data und Avira werden die Schädlinge von der Schutzsoftware beider Hersteller erkannt und eliminiert. Allerdings sollten Anwender generell Vorsicht walten lassen, wenn sie unverlangt zugesandte E-Mails mit verdächtigen Anhängen erhalten.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Bayerische Polizei - Betrügerische E-Mails - Trojaner im Umlauf



> Betrügerische E-Mails - Trojaner im Umlauf
> 
> UNTERFRANKEN. Gleich mit einer ganzen Serie betrügerischer E-Mails haben am Wochenende Unbekannte versucht, sich in die Computer ahnungsloser Nutzer einzuloggen und auf den Rechnern einen Trojaner zu installieren. Die unterfränkische Polizei warnt eindringlich vor diesen Mails und warnt vor den Gefahren im Online-Verkehr.



heise Security - 27.10.08 - Weitere Viren-Welle per Mail


> Eine weitere Mail-Welle mit Viren im Anhang ist am Wochenende über Anwender hereingebrochen und hat für enorme Verunsicherung gesorgt – insbesondere weil einige der Mails vorgaben, vom Abmahnanwalt G.  Frhr. v. G.  zu stammen. In den Mails tritt er angeblich als Vertreter der eBay GmbH auf, in deren Namen er Abmahnungen versende. Der Empfänger habe auf der Auktions-Plattform gegen Paragraf 312c Abs.1 BGB verstoßen:


Angeblich Post von stayfriends: Gefälschte E-Mail mit gefährlicher Software im Anhang


> Angeblich Post von stayfriends: Gefälschte E-Mail mit gefährlicher Software im Anhang
> Bei der Verbraucherzentrale NRW häufen sich Anfragen besorgter Verbraucher, die unter unterschiedlichen Absendern und mit unterschiedlichem Betreff (Abbuchung, Ihre Rechnung, aber auch Merkwürdigkeiten wie Vattenfall) eine E-Mail erhalten haben. Im Text bedankt sich der Absender bei den verwunderten Empfängern für die Anmeldung bei "stayfriends.de" und nennt Preise für den kostenpflichtigen Suchservice mit Beträgen zwischen 200 und 700 Euro.
> 
> Mit Hinweis auf Rechnung und Zugang zum vermeintlich eingerichteten Suchprofil werden Empfänger zum Öffnen des ZIP-Anhangs bewegt. Das ZIP-Archiv enthält ein Trojanisches Pferd namens Win32.Agent.algj, das zu einer Sicherheitslücke auf dem Rechner führen kann. Stayfriends ist ein sog. Schulfreunde-Suchdienst von t-online, der sich auf seiner Internetseite von der Aussendung distanziert.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen.
> Blöderweise wollte ich die rechnung.zip öffnen.
> ...





muss ich mir noch sorgen machen?

Bitte um Anwort. Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Das kann man so von fern nicht eindeutig sagen.

Zunächst mal sollte man einen Komplettcheck des ganzen Systems machen, am besten mit 2 Virenscannern.
Das allerbeste wäre der Check von einer Linux-Live-CD, z.B. Knoppicillin oder "Inside Security Insert" (inside-security.de/insert.html).

Am allersichersten ist natürlich immer eine Neuinstallation. Wenn jedoch die Live-CD sowie ein installierter Virenscanner nichts mehr finden, sollte es äußerst unwahrscheinlich sein, dass dann noch Malware-Bestandteile drauf sind.


----------



## Umut (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Mal eine Verständnisfrage. Ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen und mir interessehalber das ZIP-Archiv (mit WinRAR) angeguckt (also geöffnet aber nicht entpackt - in dieser WinRAR-Ansicht halt) die Datei darin (war laut Endung ein Windows-Bildschirmschoner) hab ich natürlich nicht ausgeführt. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Reicht wirklich das alleinige Öffnen des Archivs, wie es jetzt überall steht. Oder ist das nur unpräzise formuliert und man muss die Dateien schon ausführen oder zumindest entpacken. Ersteres würde mich doch sehr wundern!


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Nein, reicht normalerweise nicht. Wenn der Entpacker sauber arbeitet.

Achtung: .scr sind nichts anderes als .exe, also ausführbare Dateien!


----------



## Umut (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Alles klar! Vielen Dank. Hätte mich auch wie gesagt gewundert.


----------



## Liongirl (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Nunja wenigstens wird vor solchen sachen gewarnt. mein schwiegervater rief euphorisch an und schimpfte er hätte ne rechnung von stayfriends bekommen, ob sein sohn da was gemacht hat, habe mich bei stayfriends eingeloggt und ihm die warnung dort vorgelesen und ihn hindern können die datei zu öffnen (zum glück). 

Und beate uhse hat nen email rundschreiben zur warnung verschickt. 

Sowas lobe ich mir. Verstehe immer nicht, was diese leute davon haben sowas in die welt heraus zu schicken, aber das werd ich wohl nie verstehen.

LG Lion


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*



Liongirl schrieb:


> Verstehe immer nicht, was diese leute davon haben sowas in die welt heraus zu schicken,


Bildlich gesprochen werden die PCs, von denen  User den Anhang öffnen,  zu Sklaven sogenannten Bots. 
Bot ? Wikipedia


> „Bösartige“ Bots werden zum Sammeln von E-Mail-Adressen für Spamzwecke, für das massenhafte unautorisierte Kopieren von Webinhalten bis hin zum systematischen Ausspionieren von Softwarelücken von Servern mit dem Ziel des Hackens von Servern eingesetzt.
> ...
> Kommunizieren Bots untereinander in einem fernsteuerbaren Netzwerk, so spricht man von einem Botnet. Dabei infiziert in der Regel ein Angreifer zahlreiche Rechner mit einem Bot, der sich dann zu einem IRC-Server verbindet, einen bestimmten Channel betritt und dort auf Befehle des Botnet-Besitzers, des sogenannten Botmasters, wartet, wie beispielsweise das Starten eines DDoS-Angriffs oder das Versenden von Spam.


Die Besitzer solcher PC merken in aller Regel nicht, dass ihre PCs zu diesen kriminellen  Zwecken eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Liongirl (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Achso. Na das ist sicher nicht schön. danke für die aufklärung. Hier lernt man echt viel.


----------



## stieglitz (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Diese Welle scheint inzwischen beendet zu sein.
Die letzte von  deartiger Mails kam am Samstag, 25.10.08 um 18.15, danach nichts mehr. Davor konnte ich jedoch mehrer Hundert registrieren.

Die nächste Welle kommt aber bestimmt!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

hallo

heute hatten wir auch eine mail von diesem freihherr im postfach.
nunja ich weiß ja nu das man auf mailanhänge nicht reagieren darf oder bzw. nicht öffnen darf.
aber was macht mein lieber mann??er öffnet die mail mit dem anhang "mahnung05.zip"
und öffnet auch noch die abgespeicherte datei.es sollte sich dabei um einen bildschirm,schoner handeln.aber nu ist auch die abgespeicherte datei weg.
ich sichern unseren rechner mit norton internet security 2008 und habe den schon öfter durchlaufen lassen aber nicht gefunden.
was kann ich nu noch machen??
kann mir jemand von euch helfen??

danke iris


----------



## Heiko (6 November 2008)

*AW: Vorsicht: Mails mit rechnung.zip enthalten Trojaner*

Start im abgesicherten Modus, Virenscanner starten und Rechner durchsuchen lassen. Das mal als Anfang.


----------



## Liebjoerg (1 Mai 2013)

Hallo. Meine Frage zu diesem virus: habe mehrere dieser mails erhalten bei einer (erster) als ich noch nicht mit virus rechnete habe ich zip datei mit word pad mfc anwendung geöffnet (da kein winrar) es erschien eine verschlüsselte datei (zahlen/buchstaben) kann ich mir trotz anvirira free antivirus damit einen trojaner eingefangen haben.
Liebe Grüsse Jörg


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2013)

Möglich ist alles, aber in dem Zusammenhang nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Manuelchen25 (11 Juni 2013)

Hallo ich habe heute eine Mail von einem 'Rechtsanwalt Liam Schwarz' erhalten mit ein Rechnung.zip und ein braver Bürger der ich ja nun bin obwohl ich nie etwas bestellt habe ohne es zu bezahlen habe ich die Rechnung geöffnet aber nicht entpackt! ich wollte Sie irgendwie löschen aber das ging nicht, was kann ich denn jetzt tun Norton funktioniert irgendwie nicht glaube ich.... Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich jetzt tun soll und total Schiss das ich jetzt so'n blöden Trojaner aufm Rechner haben:-( HILFE!


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2013)

Wenn Du die ZIP nicht geöffnet hast dürfte der Rechner zumindest was diese Attacke angeht sauber sein.
Arbeitest Du mit Outlook?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Juni 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/virenalarm-startseite-verändert-nichts-geht-mehr.5012/
Vorsorglich mal hier weiterlesen.


----------



## Manuelchen25 (12 Juni 2013)

Danke für Eure Hilfe, aber ich glaube zumindest, das meine Windows Firewall das Ding aufgrund der Gefahr nicht ausgeführt ich arbeite mit Windows 8 und muss mich an die neue Art der Infos erst noch gewöhnen ich habe beim ausführen der Datei eine Info bekommen das die APP nicht ausgeführt werden kann und nach einem neuen Startup heute morgen hat auch Norton wieder funktioniert und ich glaube es ist alles sauber, werde aber vorerst auf Online-Banking über meinen Privaten Rechner verzichten...vielleicht lasse ich nochmal einen Profi drüber schauen*hmmm aber trotzdem Danke für Eure Tipps und Ratschläge... Manu


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2014)

> * Extrem gefährlicher Virus im Anhang: *
> *Telekom warnt vor falschen Rechnungen *
> * Die Deutsche Telekom warnt vor gefälschten Rechnungen, die seit Kurzem massenhaft verschickt werden. In ihrem Anhang befindet sich ein Schädling, gegen den die meisten Virenscanner noch machtlos sind.*





http://mobil.n-tv.de/technik/Telekom-warnt-vor-sehr-gefaehrlichen-Spam-Mails-article12829971.html


----------



## jupp11 (15 Mai 2014)

Hab noch nie eine  T-Online Rechnung oder E-Mail mit *.zip im "After" erhalten. Allein das sollte schon mißtrauisch ggü. solchen im Grunde dilettantischen  Vermüllung/Beschädigungssattacken machen. Das Internet ist nun mal kein Kinderspielplatz, auch wenn das die Provider immer wieder so darzustellen versuchen.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...-rechnungen-und-fax-nachrichten-a-969511.html


> Mit gefälschten Telekom-Rechnungen versuchen Kriminelle momentan verstärkt, Schadsoftware auf Rechnern zu verteilen. Per Klick auf einen Link in der Nachricht sollen dem Empfänger angebliche Zahlungsrückstände angezeigt werden. In Wirklichkeit lädt sich der Nutzer aber eine als PDF getarnte ausführbare Datei auf den Rechner.
> Die Datei enthalte Schadcode, warnt die Telekom, aktuell werde dieser von den meisten Virenscannern noch nicht erkannt. Bislang geht die Telekom davon aus, dass es sich um einen "Trojaner mit derzeit unbekannten Auswirkungen" handelt. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass Betrüger versuchen, mit gefälschten Telekom-Rechnungen Schadsoftware auf Rechner zu schmuggeln.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2014)

Wie doof ist das denn?


> Wer sich unsicher ist, ob er es mit einer falschen Rechnung zu tun hat, kann etwa zum Vergleich seine Rechnungen über das Online-Kundencenter der Telekom aufrufen.
> 
> http://www.nw-news.de/webwelt/webne...m-Rechnungen_mit_Schadsoftware_kursieren.html


Das war heute auch so in der Bildzeitung zu lesen. Für den interessierten Leser bedeutet dies doch, zuerst mal den schädlichen Anhang öffnen und danach das Kundencenter, oder umgekehrt oder was?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2014)

@jupp11 Ich habe tatsächlich schon solch eine Mail erhalten. Pech war nur, ich habe keinen T-Online Anschluss  daher also für mich sofort als Müll zu erkennen.

@Reducal Naja, das sins nun mal nur Journalisten (Sorry Sascha  aber es gibt auch da Ausnahmen  ) die von Technik und so weniger Ahnung haben


----------

